# Best diet



## jmilsom (Aug 28, 2013)

So I came in from work an my fiancé told me George was acting a bit strange.
Wouldn't sit down etc.

Turns out he had a lump at the 4 o'clock area near his bum.

Took him to the vets and they said it was a block gland that turned into a abscess.
Anyway the vet sorted it and he is on antibiotics.

When we of George he was 18 months and the breeder said she always fed him on pedigree chum loaf and nothing else.

I was wondering what sort of food is best as he won't look at dry food at all.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

Check out whichdogfood.co.uk it is a site that rates all commercial dog foods. If you put in 4 and 5 star grain free wet complete diets it will give you about 8 choices of wet diets that are of a higher quality than Pedigree. (Also look up the Pedigree Chum you are feeding, the review might surprise you.)
I think the best possible diet is fresh raw, (there is a whole section devoted to raw feeding in the Diet and Nutrition forum) and there are several pre-made raw diets available in the UK now (Nutriment, Wolf Tucker, Natural Instinct etc) that make raw feeding really simple. After that I would go for a dried raw diet such as ZiwiPeak or K9 Naturals. 
When choosing a food look for a high meat content from a named source, no grain and low carb content, no artificial aditives. You might find he will eat and enjoy a high quality kibble such as Orijen, Eden, or Acana. Most of the cheaper dry kibbles are cereal based and not very palatable.
Changing him to a better quality diet will improve his overall health as well as keeping his anal glands empty. You will see an improvement in his breath, coat and energy levels. He will also do smaller, less smelly poos!
I hope he is feeling better soon.


----------

